# Returning A Watch To Seiko



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, I have an old quartz Seiko chronograph that has a couple of buttons the have lost their 'click', this makes the watch a pain to wear as the stop watch keeps starting/stopping itself. This in turn means you can't use it to measure anything.

I've taken it to a couple of jewelers and they've all told me to send it back to Seiko.

Has anyone got an experience sending watches back to Seiko, and if so whats the general method?

e.g. where do i send it to, how much is it likely to cost.

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I've only had to send a Seiko back on one ocassion, and that was done via a jewellers in Spain. So I'm afraid I can't really help as the whole procedure was transparent as far as I was concerned. It was for the replacement of a 10 year battery on a perpetual quartz, re-sealing and pressure testing. 'Twas a right bloody fuss, but for some bizarre reason, none of the dealers I visited in France or Spain were willing to do the job themselves (even without the pressure test). I can't remember the cost, beyond the fact that I didn't strike me as particularly expensive at the time.

I did enquire of Seiko UK and they weren't terribly helpful, a very bored sounding woman did give me an address and suggested that I send it to them for a look-see. She did also say that they couldn't insure the watch when they returned it, I didn't bother ascertaining whether or not this was because I was overseas, I was distinctly unimpressed.

Have none of the AD's offered to send it back for you?


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Not sure. But I don't think jewellers these days, necessarily are the watchsmiths they used to be. They tend to just be an outlet. A warehouse and a counter. Few seem to know much about what they are selling, these days.

I would have thought an old-school watchmaker/repairer would have the skills to at least look inside and troubleshoot, if not affect a repair. It's done by hand, so where the Seiko factory comes into the picture, would be the supply of parts.

So my advice is to keep trying - find a qualified, independant watch expert. There has to be one somewhere...

Doc.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

The first two jewelers where the 'battery change only' sort of places, the third jeweler i took it to was old school, the guy even wore a leather apron! I had used them previously to repair the wife's engagement ring and they made an excellent job of that.

However even he said just to return it. Surely it can't be anything more complicated than replacing a piece of springy steel?

But I have no idea how they work so it could be a lot more complicated.

If anyone could recommend a good jeweler in the Fife, Edinburgh area it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh, I see. How frustrating. I wonder if Roy Tailor would look at it for you...? I don't know if he does repairs, but I do know he both builds and modifies. Worth a try, if nothing else!

Good luck, anyway.

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Have you tried any watch repairers, rather than jewellers?

There is a repairer, much recommended on this forum, who will probably be able to sort it out by post. He's very reasonably priced (complete service for a quartz is Â£25 + P&P)

Google "Ryte time watch repairs"


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Have you tried any watch repairers, rather than jewellers?
> 
> There is a repairer, much recommended on this forum, who will probably be able to sort it out by post. He's very reasonably priced (complete service for a quartz is Â£25 + P&P)
> 
> Google "Ryte time watch repairs"


Thanks for the contact, just send them an email now to see if a fix is possible. I don't think the watch is worth anything really, but its got sentimental value.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Just to let you know, I understand that Mr Burrage can take a while to answer his emails, as he's kept extremely busy. If you don't hear from him in a couple of days it might be worth giving him a call.



> I don't think the watch is worth anything really, but its got sentimental value


Good luck getting it fixed, I have similar "worthless" watches, but you can't put a value on memories.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

novatron1_2 said:


> Thanks for the contact, just send them an email now to see if a fix is possible. I don't think the watch is worth anything really, but its got sentimental value.


That means it's worth something, if only to you









Do post a picture so we can see it sometime, eh?

Doc.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

I sent a failing out of guarantee Kinetic back to :

Seiko UK Limited

SC House,

Vanwall Road

Maidenhead

Berkshire SL6 4UW

who returned it with an 'in guarantee adjustment' , free of charge with instructions about avoiding damp and humidity.

I have used this method (which my old boss apparently used to great success with women - 'put your dick in her hand and then start crying') of handing the defective product over to the manufacturer and asking for their help.

The worst that has happened is that they have come back to me with an estimated cost of repair. I have had several replacements (expensive bike parts) free of charge or, more often, offers of big discounts on an updated replacement.

Worth trying the magnanimity of the bigger manufacturer.

Roy, if you're reading this and haven't stopped shuddering over the bit about my boss - I didn't mean it lierally, even if he did.









Although Bridlington isn't that far


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

IMO Seiko UK are not fit for purpose.

All this crap about a battery change, reseal, and pressure testing is a right load of BS.

Get some spare case back seals, use one IF it needs it, and do the bloody job yourself..........that's my view.

Failing that, take it to a GOOD watch repairer, but not one of these market stalls.

I think it would be great if *ALL* watch dealers stopped stocking Seiko's until such time they stopped sending the UK all the crap models. When they start offering some decent Japanese mechanicals then *maybe* think again.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There is a "wholesaler" for watchmakers in Edinburgh who might at least advise - AFAIK he no longer does outside repairs - but might be worth a visit if you're in Edinburgh anyway. H.M. Temple, 111 Broughton Street, Edinburgh (which is off Picardy Place at the top of Leith Walk). It's about halfway down on the RH side, small shop with jewellery findings and parts in window.

And my daughter tells me there's an "old-time" watchmaker in Loanhead, near IKEA. She calls him Gepetto, but I think his name (above the shop) is MacDonald, again on RH side heading into Loanhead. He's supposed to be good but not fast.

HTH a bit


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Griff said:


> I think it would be great if *ALL* watch dealers stopped stocking Seiko's until such time they stopped sending the UK all the crap models.


To be fair, I've heard the Kinetics had an identified fault with them, anyway.

Doc.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Doctor Varney said:


> novatron1_2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the contact, just send them an email now to see if a fix is possible. I don't think the watch is worth anything really, but its got sentimental value.
> ...


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

I just got a quote to have it serviced, from Ryte time watch repairs, in the email he thought it might just be that the pushers are sticking, and that a good service could sort it out









The bad news......I can't find it!

I put it at the back of 'thee old' sock drawer, when the battery went flat, I've had ever drawer out the chest of drawers and it looks like its walked back to Japan.

I'm struggling to think of where its gone.

Why is life so cruel?


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I emailed Seiko UK over two weeks ago with photos and serial numbers of an old ladies' dive watch belonging to my mother, asking if they would repair and restore it. No answer.

So f_ck them.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Nova,

Are you able to tell us the inscribed numbers on the watches caseback?

Might well beable to help.

Regs

Bry



colinryan said:


> I emailed Seiko UK over two weeks ago with photos and serial numbers of an old ladies' dive watch belonging to my mother, asking if they would repair and restore it. No answer.
> 
> So f_ck them.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, couldn't believe it having a shave this morning reached into a draw to get some aftershave and look what I found










Using the seiko date calculator, I found it was made in Jun 1996.

It has a 7T32 movement for anyone who's interested.

Looking forward to get it running again.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, curisity got the better of me and I popped the back off.

It looks like the buttons (pushers?) are fine, these little gold plated contacts (circled) the provide the 'click'.










I held a working one down with a small screwdriver, and tried the button, sure enough there was no longer a clicking action.

Does anyone know how these little gold contacts provide the clicking action?

And how would I go about removing them?


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Bry I think you're referring to colin's post?



bry1975 said:


> Hi Nova,
> 
> Are you able to tell us the inscribed numbers on the watches caseback?
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Ohh! It's beautiful! Good job you found it... And definitely worth getting fixed.

V


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I've dealt with Seiko UK before now, it's a real mixed bag of experiences.

When you call you get one of a team of middle aged woman, who are as helpful as they can be, but that isn't going to do you much good. I get the idea that their knowledge of watches is next to bugger all. There can be no discussion on a technical front, the answer will always be to send it in.

They never seem too interested in doing the work, I received a letter after sending one off to them saying 'the costs of production and repair are now very close.' They included a photcopy of a home made photo collection of new watches they had on special offer saying 'unless your watch is of sentimental value, you are better off buying one of these'. They then went on to say 'if you still want us to repair your watch, here's the quote'....

It left me with the uneasy feeling that Seiko don't really attach too much value to their own watches. Seiko are great on quality for the price and of course collectors continue to enthuse. Most people who own them will not regard them as 'throw away' watches with every justification. I just wish the company who made them would hold their own creations in higher regard.

The above is one reason why I would never own a 'high end' Seiko, no matter how well they are screwed together.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Russ said:


> I've dealt with Seiko UK before now, it's a real mixed bag of experiences.
> 
> When you call you get one of a team of middle aged woman, who are as helpful as they can be, but that isn't going to do you much good. I get the idea that their knowledge of watches is next to bugger all. There can be no discussion on a technical front, the answer will always be to send it in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I've been looking through a manual I found on this site:

http://service.seiko.com.au/i/seiko/docume...uides/7T32A.pdf

which I got from a link from this forum.

It appears that the following may be broken

4450 702 switch lever C

4450 701 switch lever B

Could someone, please possible confirm that these small parts provide the 'click' action and if so where might I obtain new ones?

The switch themselves do actually work they just have lost their click action.

thanks

Stuart


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I studied the manuals and proceeded to take apart the mech. Which was very very daunting for me.

I managed to remove one of the little 'springs' bend it slightly which has restored the click nicely. So I now have two out of three buttons working.

However I discovered why the stopwatch start/stop button no longer clicks.

If you look at the pic below the circled part is broken just where it bends at 90 degrees, this part provides the click.










My other problem is on reassembling the mech I can't seem to get the crowns to work properly, as in when you pull them out you can't adjust anything. I've been very careful not to force anything, so I'm assuming that is just a case of the gears not aligning properly, any tips on doing this?

Also if I can't get the broken part replaced which is 4450 710 switch lever A, where could I get a replacement movement, and how much would this likely be to have replaced?

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good effort Stuart, a braver man than me









If it went back to Seiko they would probably just pop a new movement in it, it would probably work out cheaper than the man-hours required to repair it









My experiences of Seiko UK have been OK, but then again I have only used them twice.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> Good effort Stuart, a braver man than me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your totally right just got a reply from Seiko, Â£85 plus postage to fit a new movement, bit of a waste as it only needs one part.

Any idea where I could pick up a replacement movement anyway, as it looks like you don't do parts.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

novatron1_2 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Good effort Stuart, a braver man than me
> ...


Mail me at jhughes466(at)aol_dot_com. I have a link to a reputable supplier I have used on many occasions. 7T32 will be about Â£35 delivered. complete inc stems

and battery fitted.


----------

